# Terrova oder Powerdrive?!



## strecker (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich überlege, mir einen Bugmotor mit i-Pilot zuzulegen. Jetzt die Gretchen-Frage: Terrova oder Powerdrive? Den Geber im Terrova würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht nutzen. Ist der Terrova trotzdem so viel besser (Klappmechanismus, ...), dass sich der Mehrpreis lohnt? Und wo würdet Ihr kaufen? 

Danke und beste Grüße, Jan

PS: Ja, ich kenne die älteren Postings / Diskussionen, erhoffe mir aber, hier noch ein paar mehr Erfahrungsberichte zu hören.


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Bin grad an der gleichen Überlegung dran. Beim Terrova kann ich Fußpedal und Fernbedienung gleichzeitig nutzen. Beim Powerdrive nur die Fernbedienung. Da ich beides aber noch nicht gefahren bin hab ich keine Ahnung ob mir das Fußpedal fehlen würde beim PD...

Ich schmeiß mal noch eine Frage mit in den Raum... Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Motorguide xi5 mit GPS?


----------



## sir_knut (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Muss es MinnKota sein?

Ich habe einen Motorguide Xi5 und gerade wenn Du die GPS Funktionen nutzen willst, wie z.B. "ankern" ist der Motorguide meiner Erfahrung deutlich besser.
Konnte das dieses Jahr bei uns an der Talsperre bei Wind mehrmals beobachten, Nachbarboot mit Minnkota kreiselte die ganze zeit durch die Gegend, während wir mit Motorguide mehr oder weniger festgenagelt auf der Stelle standen.
Auch Autopilot über Echolot funzt super, Wegpunkt auf dem plotter antippen und Boot fährt punktgenau dahin 


Wenn Du den Motor natürlich an ein Echolot koppeln willst, bleibt Dir bei nem Humminbird Echo nur MinnKota.

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## bastiv (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Nach genug praktischer Erfahrung:

1.Xi5
2.Terrova
3.Powerdrive


Und Ja, der Preisunterschied zwischen Terrova und Powerdrive ist gerechtfertigt.

Gruß Basti


----------



## strecker (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Moin. 

Muss auf keinen Fall Minn Kota sein. Gucke mir nachher den Xi5 mal genauer an. 

@stoney0066: vielleicht können wir ja ein paar Euros sparen, wenn wir gleich zwei nehmen


----------



## Forester FXT (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Der Minn Kota hat bei uns öfters GPS Verlust .

Will damit sagen hier und da Spinnt er rum. Gerade in der Nähe von Brücken ist es Extrem.


----------



## sir_knut (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Fußpedal beim Motorguide hab ich noch nie benutzt, mache alles mit der Fernbedienung, bzw. über das Echo.
Was ich bei dem XI5 auch super finde, ist das "heading lock" (weiss nicht ob MinnKota das auch hat). Du richtest das Boot in die Richtung aus, in die du fahren willst -> heading lock rein und Boot bleibt trotz Wind und Wellen auf Kurs, ist DIE Funktion, die ich ständig nutze, spart einem die ganze Korrigiererei.

Gruss

Knut


----------



## strecker (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Habt ihr gute (günstige) Bezugsquelle für den Xi5?


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Rabatt bei Doppelbestellung wär natürlich was! ;-)

Am günstigsten hab ich ihn bisher beim Angelcenter Kassel gesehen.

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/bootscenter/motoren/bugmotoren/motorguide-xi5-bugmotor.html


----------



## strecker (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Ich arbeite in Kassel und bin öfter da. Ich kann ja mal fragen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

:m

Ich hab da auch noch ne Quelle... muss ich auch mal anfragen!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Ansonsten hat Schlageter auch Motorguide. Der ist ja bekannt dafür, nicht der Teuerste zu sein. Im Übrigen kann man sowohl mit Patrick Fleischer als auch Thomas Schlageter vernünftig reden.


----------



## duc-jan (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Also ich kenne beide Motoren, also Motorguide Xi5 und Powerdrive. Ich habe meinen Powerdrive verkauft und den Motorguide bestellt, weil er so viel besser ist. Die Ankerfunktion des Minn Kota ist für den Arsch im Vergleich zum Motorguide. Da liegen Welten zwischen. Der Minn Kota treibt ständig hin und her, während der Xi5 genau auf der Stelle bleibt.


----------



## angel-daddy (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Konnte das dieses Jahr bei uns an der Talsperre bei Wind mehrmals beobachten, Nachbarboot mit Minnkota kreiselte die ganze zeit durch die Gegend, während wir mit Motorguide mehr oder weniger festgenagelt auf der Stelle standen.

Wir haben einen Minn Kota und das oben genannte stimmt leider TOTAL. Die "Ankerfunktion" dreht dich immer schön im Kreis, total nervig!

VG Martin


----------



## albifisch (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Ist denn hier kein Terrova-Besitzer der gegenargumentieren kann ???|krach:
Ist denn das wirklich so ein Unterschied mit der Ankerfunktion gegenüber Motorguide ?
Es sind doch viele Faktoren die dabei eine Rolle spielen. Wind, Strömung, Wellenschlag durch andere Schiffe u.s.w.
Ich glaube bei wenig Wind und null Strömung wird auch der Motorguide zu kreiseln anfangen.
Wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr einen Terrova 80 für die Elbe zulegen.


----------



## crocodile (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Hallo, also ich benutze die Ankerfunktion noch nicht so lange bei meinem Terrova, meist nutze ich ihn beim Driften zum nachjustieren und bediene ihn überwiegend per Funkfernsteuerung. Hatten aber auch einige fast windstille Tage und da hat die Ankerfunktion bestens funktioniert, nicht ein Dreher. Je nachdem wie man es mag kann man per Fußsteuerung oder Fernbedienung manövrieren, super Bedienung wenn er ins oder aus dem Wasser soll und ziemlich leise ist er auch. Ich kann nach 2 Saisons so gut wie nichts Negatives berichten über den Terrova. Habe eigentlich nur einen kleinen Mangel, ab und an geht meine Fernbedienung aus, irgendwas mit der Knopfzelle im Handteil. Der  Batteriedeckel ist auch sehr fest drauf da wasserdicht verschlossen, aber mit dem passenden Schraubendreher (an Bord!) einfach kurz etwas drehen und der Kontakt steht wieder. Sollte ich vielleicht mal reklamieren


----------



## Grazy (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Hallo,ich habe einen Terrova 55/US2/i-Pilot mal gehabt und habe ihn nach dem 2. Jahr wieder verkauft da mich die Ankerfunktion total genervt hat,jedes mal wenn Wind war und der Motor aus seiner Position kam wurde das Boot immer hin und her geschoben so das ich dann einen richtigen Anker benutzt habe.
Das hat mich beim Angeln auf Zander total genervt da man beim Jiggen mit Gummifisch schon die schnur in der Absinkphase straff haben sollte was da garnicht ging.
Zur zeit benutze ich einen Minn Kota Deckhand Anker und binn damit völlig zufrieden und als E-Motor habe ich einen Traxxsis 55 ist völlig ausreichen.
Zum Motorguide Xi5 kann ich leider nichts sagen,habe aber auch nur gutes von dem Motor gehört,der seine Position besser halten soll.


----------



## Matthias K. (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*



crocodile schrieb:


> ... ab und an geht meine Fernbedienung aus, irgendwas mit der Knopfzelle im Handteil. Der  Batteriedeckel ist auch sehr fest drauf da wasserdicht verschlossen, aber mit dem passenden Schraubendreher (an Bord!) einfach kurz etwas drehen und der Kontakt steht wieder. Sollte ich vielleicht mal reklamieren


Wenn Du ~5 Minuten keinen Knopf drückst, schaltet das *Display* ab (Sparmodus)  ... einfach irgendeinen Knopf drücken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## duc-jan (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*



albifisch schrieb:


> Ist denn hier kein Terrova-Besitzer der gegenargumentieren kann ???|krach:
> Ist denn das wirklich so ein Unterschied mit der Ankerfunktion gegenüber Motorguide ?
> Es sind doch viele Faktoren die dabei eine Rolle spielen. Wind, Strömung, Wellenschlag durch andere Schiffe u.s.w.
> Ich glaube bei wenig Wind und null Strömung wird auch der Motorguide zu kreiseln anfangen.
> Wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr einen Terrova 80 für die Elbe zulegen.



Ankerfunktion Minn Kota = Trabant
                        Motorguide = Mercedes

Und das ist nicht übertrieben. Egal bei welchem Wetter/ Strömung


----------



## albifisch (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Erst mal noch Frohe Weihnachten an alle. :m

Also wenn ich das alles hier so lese, bin ich doch arg am zweifeln was Minn-Kota betrifft.
Eigentlich schade, denn ich könnte ein Terrova ca. 700 € billiger bekommen als ein gleichwertigen Motorguide.

Jetzt muss ich selber schauen ob mir die bessere Ankerfunktion des Motorguide 700 € wert ist.|uhoh:

Was meint ihr dazu ?

Gruß
Albifisch


----------



## duc-jan (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Wenn du nur den Minn Kota fährst, wirst du sagen so schlecht ist der gar nicht. Wenn du beide gefahren bist, nimmst du 100 Prozent den Motorguide. Die Genauigkeit des GPS ist beim Minn Kota das Problem weshalb er ständig die Position korrigiert. Du kann mit diesem Motor nicht vernünftig auf Zander jiggen, da das Boot nie genau auf der Stelle steht. Es wandert die ganze Zeit auf einem Radius von 5 Metern. Das nervt extrem. Wie gesagt, hab meinen Minn Kota verkauft, weil mich der motorguide von meinem Kumpel so überzeugt hat.


----------



## volkerm (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Das Problem kenne ich vom Minn Kota auch. Der agiert so ruppig, dass ich mehr als einmal fast gebadet hätte. Mit Fussteuerung jedoch alles fein.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Ich muss mich leider anschließen. Kenne den Motorguide zwar nicht, war aber über den großen Radius bei meinem Power Drive auch sehr überrascht. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass der Radius bei meinem Teil mehr als 5 m beträgt. Manchmal hat man echt das Gefühl, der Motor reagiert über, so ruppig wie der die Position wechselt...

 Ansonsten möchte ich mich nicht beschweren. Funzt alles prima. Begeistert bin ich von der Funktion, mit der man eine Strecke aufnehmen kann und erneut abfahren kann. Habe das Gefühl, dass die Präzision hierbei nicht so mies ist. Die Tiefenlinie wird jedenfalls ganz gut eingehalten.


----------



## crocodile (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

@ Matthias K.: Nee, ist schon irgendein Kontakt der da nicht richtig funktioniert. Ziemlich blöd wenn man den Motor auf einmal nicht mehr ausgestellt bekommt. Ich spreche mal mit Hernn Schlageter drüber. 
Habe ich mit der Ankerfunktion wohl Glück gehabt, bin zufrieden damit bzw. reicht für eine Zwecke.


----------



## -Lukas- (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Da gibt man so einen Haufen Asche für einen Bugmotor aus, der dann nicht richtig funktioniert?

Ist ja sehr schade! Gerade die Ankerfunktion nimmt man ja doch öfters.

Funktioniert das bei schwereren Booten vielleicht besser?


----------



## strecker (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Und um mal wieder auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen: Wenn - überspitzt gesagt - der Terrova schon nichts taugt, was ist dann mit dem Powerdrive? Fährt den überhaupt jemand? Und gibt es hier Erfahrungen? Insbesondere interessiert mich die Mechanik. Technisch sind Terrova und Powerdrive ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## duc-jan (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Der Terrova ist die bessere Variante des Powerdrive. Besserer Klappmechanismus, eingebauteter Geber und Fußsteuerung. Alles andere sollte gleich schlecht sein   Alles andere ist gesagt.


----------



## Jerkwolf (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Moin, ich hab mich 4 Jahre mit dem Terrova rumgeärgert. Immer war irgend was im Arsxxxx. Einfach anstrengend und die Verschickerei zum reparieren.... Einfach nur nervig. 
Freunde von mir fahren den Powerdrive mit dem gleichen Ergebnis Platinen defekt, Kabelbrüche ect.. 
Ich bin geheilt, für das Geld. 
Über den motorguide kann ich nix sagen, wir fahren aber wenns sein muss mit nem normalen E Motor und ankern halt auch wieder normal, ohne einen Unterschied im Fangerfolg zu erkennen.
Die Ankerfunktion war ab Windstärke 4 eh zu vergessen nem 5-10m Radius und wenn der Motor mit Vollgas plötzlich losfährt um die gespeicherte Position zu halten fliegst du fast aus'm Kahn......,
MfG


----------



## Daniel1983 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Ich kann nur über den Motorguide berichten ! Der Bugmotor hebt dich bombenfest an der Stelle (Alumacraft Boot), selbst bei unserer Strömung im Rhein! Und du kannst ganz entspannt jiggen, mach bloß keinen Fehler und kauf den Falschen!


----------



## mekongwels (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Ich besitze einen Terrova und kann nichts negatives über diesen Motor sagen. Vertikalfischen klappt sehr gut mit diesem Motor, auch mit der Ankerfunktion bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Gut möglich das der Motorguide das alles noch besser kann, mir selbst fehlt da der Vergleich!


----------



## strecker (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Wie verhält es sich denn eigentlich mit der Verarbeitung und der Mechanik (Klappmechanismus) des ix5?


----------



## Sub5 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Habe seit Juli den 36V XI5. Benutze die Ankerfunktion regelmäßig in der Floßströmung um Spots anzuwerfen. Aktivieret und es gibt Dir fast nen Ruck und der Kübel steht bombenfest auf der Stelle, Auch bei soviel Wind bzw Strömung, dass das Fischen keinen Sinn mehr macht. Habe aber die 36V gewählt weil ich genau dafür das Mehr an Power, bzw bei besseren Bedingungen mehr Reserven oder eine längere Akkulaufzeit habe.

Der Klappmechanismus funkt gut, ist aber auch das nervigste. Mein größter Wunsch wäre eine automatische Variante wie beim Ulterra, denn das ständige rauf und runter gerade wenn man alleine ist nervt.
Aber das was ich im Netz gelesen habe über Terrova versus XI5 und auch direkte Kontaktaufnahme mit Pros die gewechselt haben hat mich von der GPS Funktionalität, der gespürten verfügbaren Power und der Laufruhe zu MG gebracht.
Lustigerweise war das was mich besonders an MG interessiert hat die Konnektivität mit Lowrance HDS, was aber bisher ein nutzloses Feature war und am wenigsten Wert hatte.

Aber irgendwer hat hier der in einem anderen Forum von einem anstehenden GPS update bei MK gesprochen.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Forester FXT (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terrova oder Powerdrive?!*

Gibt es Eigentlich nur diese beiden Hersteller in dem Bereich ?

Was war denn mit Haswing wollten die nicht Eigentlich auch was mit GPS bringen ?

Hat nur MK diesen E-Anker mit Schnur oder sonst noch wer ?

Das würde mir Eigentlich schon reichen , da ich nicht im Fluss oder Strom Angeln mit dem Boot.


----------

